# What salary do you desire?



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

As a followup to the thread about salaries of bachelor's degrees, my question is:

What salary will you be happy/comfortable with following the completion of your education?

I think I'll be comfortable with about 80k considering how expensive it is to live in Atlanta.


----------



## sociallyanxious (Jan 2, 2006)

preferably 80,000 but would be fine with 70,000 or maybe 65,000. I want my son to go to a really good private school. LOL :lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I saw a survey about this in one of my econ books. They found that no matter what people's income, they almost always said that they needed a little more to live comfortably :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I would take a lot of money if someone would pay it to me, but it's doubtful I'll get that. I'll probably end up shelving books or something, making 10k a year...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: What salary do you desire?*



Zephyr said:


> I would take a lot of money if someone would pay it to me, but it's doubtful I'll get that. I'll probably end up shelving books or something, making 10k a year...


*smack*

Considering how smart you are it would be a crime if you graduated and ended up in a job like that. Did ever you decide on optometry or pharmacy? Get the skills you need and get out there and you'll get it, for sure. Don't wait for something to come to you. Grab it by the balls, son....or ill be forced to smack you again. :b


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

50K starting, straight out with a B.S.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

60K/ yr would be great. 
The job that I _really_ want pays around 800k/yr. I highly doubt that I will ever get a position such as that. I can't even imagine it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I want a big big _big_ salary. But, I'll be lucky if I get 30k when I do find a job.


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

One hundred biiiilllion dollars a year.

Realistically, im hoping for at least 40-50k coming out of college
eventually 80-100k for my field. Thats CDN.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm looking at 50k to start, maybe 80k eventually - more if I embrace the evils of capitalism and business and go for an MBA someday.

And that's more than enough. Living in the midwest and starting out without tons of debt, I'd probably be perfectly happy with 65k or 75k, especially considering that I'll only have a BS.

BTW,



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> The job that I _really_ want pays around 800k/yr. I highly doubt that I will ever get a position such as that. I can't even imagine it.


Jesus Christ, are you sure that's the correct number of zeros?


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

This sounds terribly cliche but I would like a salary that would ensure me a comfortable life. Just enough to be happy.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> 60K/ yr would be great.
> The job that I _really_ want pays around 800k/yr. I highly doubt that I will ever get a position such as that. I can't even imagine it.


what are you people talking about, _Monopoly money_? jeez, what i wouldn't give for 60K/year..

but i live in a 3rd world country, and i could consider myself lucky to be making... roughly, 5K/yr.. yes, i'm looking for a different job, but at my age (22), with no degree, i'm _really_ lucky if i get up to ~7K/yr.. this is converted to US$, of course.. but i do still live with my mom and have very few responsibilities (paying my tuition being the major one), so i can't expect more..

to give you an idea of how bad we have it here, a professional in mental health with a PhD under her belt (my sister), and world-wide recognition racks in around 30K/yr.. pathetic, really..


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I desire 100K+, but I'll be comfortable at 35K :b


----------



## nes3 (Dec 4, 2006)

enough to get by


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i make about 30k now and its a bit hard to get by. so 70-80k a year would be nice 

but i want to join the peace corps when i graduate so i wont see those figures for quite some time


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

person86 said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > The job that I _really_ want pays around 800k/yr. I highly doubt that I will ever get a position such as that. I can't even imagine it.
> ...


Yeah, it's right. I would never in a million years get the job, so I'm not going to dream. One of my professors has two friends in that field who both make that amount annually. It's really competitive and difficult to get those positions, so the odds are I will never see that kind of money. That's outrageous.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> person86 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":9e1db]The job that I _really_ want pays around 800k/yr. I highly doubt that I will ever get a position such as that. I can't even imagine it.
> ...


Yeah, it's right. I would never in a million years get the job, so I'm not going to dream. One of my professors has two friends in that field who both make that amount annually. It's really competitive and difficult to get those positions, so the odds are I will never see that kind of money. That's outrageous.[/quote:9e1db]

what field is it?

i'm guessing something in medicine or working on wall street


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

onlylordknows said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > person86 said:
> ...


what field is it?

i'm guessing something in medicine or working on wall street[/quote:d7fde]
It's psychology, but it has to do with corporate work. That's why the pay is so high.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Something that'll at least cover my basic needs. I'm a very good saver, so I'm not worried. I don't need to be rich to be happy

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Between me and my wife, when I graduate I want to have a household income of like $50-$60k a year.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

30-40K........thats comfortable enough


----------

